# RFQ



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From Hay & Forage Grower.

http://hayandforage.com/article-844-RFQ-is-simply-better.html

Regards, Mike


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

This gets thrown around every couple of years. I personally like RFQ better but dad prefers RFV. I think it's more what you're used to than anything.

But when balancing a ration, you have to use TDN or CP, so maybe we just go off that?


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

On my feed test I also get a measure of pounds of milk produced per ton (or tonne,) , of forage consumed. Its a neat way to compare forages.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I don't exactly understand the article. I was always told the main difference between the two in RFV see a complete makeup of all the fiber in the forage ..I_n RFQ it takes into account the actual digestibility of the fiber.


----------

